# This boy scout is good at fishing



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Went out slingshot fishing today.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

More Gar-B-Q


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, we used to fish in a strip mine that was full of GarAt that time we had no idea it was good to eat.


----------



## Quynh (Dec 1, 2015)

That's interesting

Gửi từ ASUS_Z00AD của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## I like rubber (Jun 12, 2017)

That's cool


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah I saw those fishing darts on ebay.... how do they seem in comparison to a regular bowfishing arrow?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Bill Hays said:


> Yeah I saw those fishing darts on ebay.... how do they seem in comparison to a regular bowfishing arrow?


They shoot good I have had pass through up to about 2 feet of water here is tonight hunt out if a sling shot the dart has better range I hit a gar today at about 18 maybe 20 yards


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Go to my YouTube channel

Joseph Bishop bbs you can see the penetration on the gar I take the Barb's off because I lost more darts from reeling in the dart and it gets hung up on something.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Bill Hays said:


> Yeah I saw those fishing darts on ebay.... how do they seem in comparison to a regular bowfishing arrow?


They shoot good I have had pass through up to about 2 feet of water here is tonight hunt out if a sling shot the dart has better range I hit a gar today at about 18 maybe 20 yards


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Went out slingshot fishing today.


Great shooting ghost .. and that meat does look great !! One-day i will be able to go hunt there with you! Did u guys get some rain for frogs to come out!?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

joeydude said:


> ghost0311/8541 said:
> 
> 
> > Went out slingshot fishing today.
> ...


We got a lot of rain waiting on the frogs to show up hey watch this video about mid way this is why we hunt in teams when we are hunting frogs


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> joeydude said:
> 
> 
> > ghost0311/8541 said:
> ...


Nice shot ! Ya man that's crazy no gators here so I don't worry lol .. man I so badly wanna try a gar!! Look tasty!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

